# Adaptec with a silicon image chip-set



## bluetick (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a adaptec ash-1233 controller card Silicon Image chip set Si0680acL144. When I added it to a 8-1 release box, it would find the drives then boot would hang. No matter what drive was selected as boot or pci slot combo. I replaced it with an older promise ata controller curing all problems. Just a heads-up.


----------



## mav@ (Aug 20, 2010)

Could you give more information, like, for example, verbose boot log? I think I was testing some SiI0680 controller successfully.


----------



## bluetick (Aug 24, 2010)

It must be a conflict between the Intel D945GTP motherboard and the sil chip. I placed the card into another computer with 8.1, it booted and worked fine.


----------

